# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μικρό καναρίνι και κελάηδημα

## Αριστειδης

πηρα ενα καναρινι που ειναι 3 μηνων και δεν ξερει να κελαηδαει πριν το παρω ηταν μαζι με αλλα καναρινια αρσενικα.
Μηπως πρεπει να του βαζω ηχους απο το youtube για να μαθει η μπορει και μονο του.
Και κατι ακομα επειδη εχω αλλα δυο θυλυκα μηπως τον επηρεασουν απο το κελαηδισμα τους

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται. Αν άρχισε τα σαλιαρίσματα είναι αρσενικό, αν όχι τότε μπορεί να είναι και θηλυκό ή να μην άρχισε καθόλου. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως μην πεις ότι δεν άκουσε άλλα καναρίνια και γι' αυτό δεν κελαηδάει.
Αν δεν είναι κάποια ράτσα φωνής, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κανένα.

----------


## johnakos32

Πολλες φορες και τα θηλυκα καναρινια σαλιαριζουν πολυ πιο φαλτσα απο τα αρσενικα που μεγαλωνοντας αρχιζουν να πατανε πιο εντονα σε καποιες νοτες και να καθαριζει το ρεπερτοριο τους !,
Το κανονικο του τραγουδι θα το ακουσεις μετα την πτεροροια , μεχρι τοτε μπορεις να του βαζεις να ακουει μιση ωρα το πρωι και μιση πριν κουρνιασουν τιποτα πουλακια που σου αρεσουν και ολο και κατι θα παρει απο αυτα βγαζοντας ομως σιγουρα και το δικο του  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστώ για την συμπλήρωση Γιάννη!!  :Happy: 
Δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος στα καναρίνια... αν και είχα !! Είχα μάθει πιο πολύ για την φροντίδα τους και όχι τα πιο εξειδικευμένα!! Χαχαχα!!  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

> Ευχαριστώ για την συμπλήρωση Γιάννη!! 
> Δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος στα καναρίνια... αν και είχα !! Είχα μάθει πιο πολύ για την φροντίδα τους και όχι τα πιο εξειδικευμένα!! Χαχαχα!!


Δεν υπαρχει λογος να ευχαριστεις αλλωστε και εγω μπορει να λεω κατι λαθος καποιος θα το δει και θα συμπληρωσει !Ο καθενας προσφέρει στον τομεα που μπορει οτι μπορει για το δυνατον καλυτερο ολων μας!

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευχαριστω παιδια αλλα το μικρο καναρινι ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο μου το ειπε ο εκτροφεας οταν τα πηρα

----------


## petran

> μιση ωρα το πρωι και μιση πριν κουρνιασουν


Πριν το φαγητο ή μετα;























































Πλάκα κανω,εννοειτε.Δεν τρεχει τιποτα ετσι;; ::  ::  ::  :cool:  :trash:  :bye:

----------


## Αριστειδης

παιδια το καναρινι το μικρο δεν κανει ουτε τσιου τσιου

----------


## Efthimis98

Ίσως είναι θηλυκό ... λέω εγώ. Μην πολυεμπιστεύεσαι τους εκτροφείς! Πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν τι λένε!! 
Από 3 μηνών μπορεί κάποιος να ξεχωρίσει φύλλο... αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος πιστεύω ότι μάλλον στο είπε απλά για να πουλήσει.

Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα. Ας περιμένουμε και πιο έμπειρα μέλη από εμένα στα καναρίνια!!  :winky:

----------


## Αριστειδης

μηπως φταιει το οτι το εχω μαζι με το θυληκο με χωρισμα

----------


## Steliosan

Οχι Αρη ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα για να νοιωσει ελξη...δεν εχει ενηλικιωθει δηλαδη.

----------


## Αριστειδης

τα φρουτα οπως το βερικοκο η το ραδακινο πρεπει να τα ξεφλουδισουμε  πριν τα δωσουμε στα καναρινια

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω... όπως είναι σε φετα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευχαριστω ευθημη

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τη φλούδα δεν την τρώνε τα δικά μου. Τσιμπολογάνε γύρω γύρω.

----------


## Steliosan

Ετσι κανουν οπως και στο μηλο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

επειδη εψαξα λιγο στο φορουμ την κιτρινη και κοκκινη βιταμινη κανει να την δινουμε στα καναρινια αν οχι επειδη τα μεγαρα (η πολη που μενω) ειναι σαν χωριο δεν νομιζω στα τρια καταστηματα που εχει να εχει καπια πολυβιταμινη για το νερο. Μπορω να φτιαξω εγω κατι?
Κατι ακομα εγω αυγοτροφη δινω του εμοριου χημα σκευτομαι να κανω δικη μου απο τις συνταγες στο φορουμ δεν καταλαβα πως μπορουμε να την συντηρησουμε

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτες Αρη δεν ειναι βιταμινες αλλα σκετος θανατος πηγαινε στα μαγαζια και ρωτα για πολυβιταμινη στο νερο αλλιως πες τους να σου φερουν (δεν μπορει κατι θα εχουν).Την σπιτικη αυγοτροφη μπορεις να την διατηρησεις εως και πεντε ημερες στο ψυγειο.

----------


## Gardelius

Άρη διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρο  :

*1. Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης

και από συνταγές θα σου πρότεινα 


1. Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

2.  Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα
**

είναι πανεύκολες και διατηρούνται όλες στο ψυγείο. 

Αν διαβάσεις και αναλυτικά μεσα στα σχόλια θα δεις το τι έχουν ρωτήσει και τι απαντήσεις έχουν δοθεί σχετικά. 
*

----------


## Αριστειδης

εχω διαβασει πολλες συνταγες για αυγοτροφες και τις δυο συγκεκριμενες με ενδιεφεραν γιτι ειναι ευκολες  και απο οτι ειδα στα σχολια αποδεκτες απο τα πουλακια

----------


## Αριστειδης

στελιο ειδα στο φορουμ οτι τις διατηρουν και στην καταψυξη νομιζω

----------


## Αριστειδης

παιδια εβαλα βερικοκο  και δεν εφαγαν καθολου

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικό. Είναι κάτι καινούργιο που δεν έχουν ξανά φάει. Θέλουν χρόνο να το μάθουν... επανέλαβε κάθε μέρα μέχρι που να δεις θετικό βήμα. Ίσως να δοκιμάσουν σε λίγες μέρες... ίσως και όχι!!

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω δεν την βαζω σε καταψυξη φτιαχνω ποσοτητα ιση για σχεδον πεντε ημερες οπου και διατηρηται ανετα.Απλως φοβαμαι την υγρασια μετα την αποψυξη.

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευθημη θα ξαναβαλω αυριο πρωι

σε ευχαριστω στελιο θα φτιαξω και εγω αυτες τις μερες

----------


## Αριστειδης

παλι δεν εφαγαν

----------


## Efthimis98

Αναμενόμενο ... το βερίκοκκο όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν θα ήταν ποτέ στην διατροφική τους αλυσίδα. Θέλουν χρόνο να το δοκιμάσουν, ειδικά τα καναρίνια. Γιατί δεν προτιμάς κάτι άλλο εξίσου ή και περισσότερο θρεπτικό; Η γλιστρίδα όλο το καλοκαίρι θα οργιάζει και πολλά άλλα αγριόχορτα βέβαια..!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Άρη. 

Όπως είπε ο Ευθύμης πιο πάνω η εποχή είναι για γλιστρίδα. 

Έχει πολλά οφέλη και η αποδοχή είναι μεγάλη.

Έρχεται και η  *Πτερόρροια* οπότε πρέπει να τα προετοιμάσεις όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.

----------


## Αριστειδης

η γλυστριδα ειναι καποιου ειδους ψαρι

----------


## Gardelius

> η γλυστριδα ειναι καποιου ειδους ψαρι


*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*


> *ΓΛΥΣΤΡΙΔΑ : απο τις ισχυροτερες φυτικες πηγες βιταμινης Α και η ισχυροτερη σε ω3 ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα 
> http://www.iad.gr/assets/media/PDF/O/88.pdf
> 
> *

----------


## Αριστειδης

πηγα σημερα στο πετ σοπ και μου ειπε οτι εχει πολυβιταμινες για το νερο ενα υγρα για την πτερορροια για ασθμα και καπια
αλλα τι να παρω

----------


## Gardelius

> πηγα σημερα στο πετ σοπ και μου ειπε οτι εχει πολυβιταμινες για το νερο ενα υγρα για την πτερορροια για ασθμα και καπια
> αλλα τι να παρω


Αν θέλεις να "βοηθήσεις" και με πολυβιταμίνες μπορείς, να πάρεις την 

*Μuta-vit Orlux*


Σε καλύπτει απόλυτα, 

Δίνε καθημερινά  χορταρικό (όχι τα ίδια - εναλλάξ ) και αυγοτροφη ( αυτή που είπες να κάνεις) 

και θα είναι μια χαρά για τη πτεροροια. 

*Πάνω απ' όλα "όχι υπερβολές" !*

----------


## Αριστειδης

Gardelius δεν εχει *Μuta-vit Orlu* εχει αλλη μαρκα Tafrm μονο .Εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη του Gimgo δεν ειχε τεραστια αποδοχη αλλα φαγαν το μισο.Θελω να ρωτησω κατι την αυγοτροφη ποση ωρα την αφηνουμε στην αβγοθηκη  και ποσο αβγοτροφη βαζουμε

----------


## Pidgey

Της Tafarm για την πτερόρροια είναι η Pterophene.

3 ώρες τώρα με τις ζέστες είναι καλά. Μισό κουταλάκι έως ένα το πολύ κουταλάκι του γλυκού ανα καναρίνι υπολόγιζε περίπου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη του Gimgo δεν ειχε τεραστια αποδοχη αλλα φαγαν το μισο.


Άρη ανέβασε φωτό με την αυγοτροφη να σου πω την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Αριστειδης

αυτη ειναι η αυγοθηκη

εγω τι να παρω τωρα την πολυβιταμινη η για την πτερορροια

----------


## Gardelius

> αυτη ειναι η αυγοθηκη
> 
> εγω τι να παρω τωρα την πολυβιταμινη η για την πτερορροια



Άρη, για να καταλαβαινόμαστε... γιατί μερικά πράγματα που γράφεις ομολογώ ότι δεν τα πολύ κατάλαβα....

Πρώτον , το θέμα με την πολυβιταμίνη σου απάντησε πιο πάνω ο  Νίκος 




> *Της Tafarm για την πτερόρροια είναι η Pterophene.*
> 
> *3 ώρες τώρα με τις ζέστες είναι καλά. Μισό κουταλάκι έως ένα το πολύ κουταλάκι του γλυκού ανα καναρίνι υπολόγιζε περίπου.*


και για το ποια να πάρεις αλλα και για την αυγοτροφη. 

Η αυγοθήκη είναι μια χαρά εκεί βάζει την ποσότητα που σου είπε. 

Είναι κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλάβαμε ; 

Σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω να βάλεις και φωτό να δούμε την υφή ώστε να βοηθήσουμε μήπως και χρειαστεί 

να αφρατέψεις με αυγό, έξτρα την αυγοτροφη σου. 

Ένα - ένα βήμα σε παρακαλώ για να κρατάμε μια σειρά.

----------


## Αριστειδης

ααα συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα 

αυτη ειναι η αυγοτροφη

----------


## Αριστειδης

θελω να ρωτησω ποση ωρα αφηνω το νερο με την βιταμινη στην ποτιστρα

----------


## Gardelius

> θελω να ρωτησω ποση ωρα αφηνω το νερο με την βιταμινη στην ποτιστρα


Τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι πρέπει να κάνεις αλλαγή πιο συχνά !

Εγώ τώρα που έχω χρόνο κάνω και 2 φορές την ημέρα (πρωί - απόγευμα).

----------


## Αριστειδης

στην συσκευασια εγραφε πως μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες διακοπτουμε για μια εβδομαδα και χορηγουμε αιδονινη για 10 μερες 
δεν νομιζω πως εχουν αιδονινη στο μεγαρα και οταν διακοπτουμε για μια εβδομαδα και χορηγουμε αηδονινη δινουμαι  και τα δυο μαζι τις 3 μερες

απο ποτε να την αρχισω γιατι δεν εχει αρχισει για τα καλα η πτερορροια

----------


## Gardelius

Να βάλεις μια φωτό πρώτα να δούμε σε τι "κατάσταση" είναι το πουλάκι 

και μετά θα σου πούμε και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Αριστειδης



----------


## Gardelius

Κάτι σε ποιό μεγάλο μέγεθος Άρη και πιο μακριά... να είναι ο φακός της μηχανής.! 

παράδειγμα. 



για να δούμε την κατάσταση του πτερώματος.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτες ειναι οι καλυτερες που μπορουσα να τραβηξω.
Στις οδηγειες χρησεις ελεγε πως μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες διακοπτουμε για μια εβδομαδα και χορηγουμε αηδονινη για 10 μερες υσχειει

----------


## Steliosan

Θα σου δωσω και δικες μου οδηγιες χρησης.
Αλλαξε κλουβι.

----------


## Gardelius

Έχει αρχίσει να ρίχνει φτερά,...;; δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο..!

Μήπως βιάζεσαι λίγο να το "φορτώσεις" ....;

----------


## Αριστειδης

ναι θα παρω η θα το βαψω στελιο 
ναι το ενα εχει αρχισει να ριχνει φτερα και εχει φυγει τελιως η ουρα

----------


## Αριστειδης

σημερα που του εκοψα τα νυχια αφου τελειωσα και πηγα να το αφησω μες στο κλουβι του ειχαν φυγεια αρκετα πουπουλα καθως και τα φτερα πτησης που ειδα  του ελειπαν καποια απο την μεσα πλευρα

----------


## Gardelius

Βγάλε και μια φωτό το σκεύασμα που πήρες. 

Δοσολογία όσο λέει επάνω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Συγνωμη που αργησα 



Αυτες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες.
Ειχα ρωτησει αν πρεπει να δωσω αηδονινη οταν διακοπτουμε

----------


## Gardelius

Δίνεις για όσες μέρες αναφέρει το σκεύασμα ( καμία εβδομάδα πρέπει να λέει ) και με την δοσολογία 

που αναφέρει στην ποτίστρα.  Κάνεις ( τώρα με τη ζεστη ) και 2 φορές την ημέρα αλλαγή και όπως σου 

έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο ποστ ( σ αυτό το θέμα ) *κάνεις καλή διατροφή και με χορταρικά. 

Αυτά είναι τα "**κλειδιά" για να περάσει καλά την πτεροροια και όχι τα πολλά σκευάσματα !*

----------


## Αριστειδης

ναι δινω μερα παρα μερα λαχανικα και μια φορα την εβδομαδα φρουτα και καθημερινα την αυγοτροφη μου

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία, δίνεις όπως είπαμε και το συμπλήρωμα και θα είσαι μια χαρά !  :winky:

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευχαριστω

----------


## Αριστειδης

εχω καινουριο προβλημα . Λοιπον το ζευγαρι δεν μου τρωει πολυ αυγοτροφη ισα ισα που την δωκιμασανε τι λετε να φταιει 
παιδια τα φωτα σας

----------


## jk21

τι αυγοτροφη δινεις και ποτε ξεκινησες να δινεις; εχουν δοκιμασει καποια αλλη στο παρελθον ;

----------


## Αριστειδης

τωρα δινω αυγοτροφη δικη μου που περιεχει 2 κροκους και το ασπραδι απο ενα αυγο τριμμενα με φρυγανια και λιγη ριγανη παλια εδεινα αυγοτροφη του εμποριου χημα.
Εχω που δεινω την δικη μου αυγοτροφη εδω και περιπου μια εβδομαδα αλλα και κατι αλλο που παρατειρισα ειναι οτι λαχανικα και φρουτα δεν τρωνε και πολυ

----------


## jk21

ποση ποσοτητα βαζεις καθε μερα; αυτη την αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξες που την διατηρεις; ποσες μερες εχεις που την εχεις φτιαξει; πως ειναι η υφη της ; λασπερη; απλα λιγο αφρατη; προς το στεγνο;

----------


## Αριστειδης

βαζω λιγο περισσοτερο απο το μισο του κουταλιου του γλυκου. Η υφη θα ελεγα πως ειναι αφρατη ,την διατηρω μεχρι 5 μερες στο ψυγειο και μετα ψαναφτιαχνω

----------


## jk21

ενταξει ειναι η ποσοτητα .να την κρατας το πολυ 3 ημερες γιατι μετα χαλα γευστικα και θρεπτικα .Βακτηριακα ισως αντεχει και 5 αλλα να την κρατας λιγοτερο .Αν δεν μπορεις να φτιαχνεις τοσο λιγο ,να την διατηρεις στην καταψυξη σε μεριδες 3 ημερων 

συνηθως τα περισσοτερα πουλια τρωνε μια τετοια συνταγη .Αν θες μια μερα ,ασε απο αργα το βραδυ μονο αυγοτροφη και οχι σπορους και δες αν την φανε οταν θα ξυπνησουν .Αν την εχουν προτιμησει ,βαζεις και αλλη και σπορους σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα .Αν δεν την εχουν τιμησει ,βαζεις σιγουρα σπορους και συζηταμε για τυχον αλλαγες στη συνταγη

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευχαριστω
Κατι αλλο εχω παρει pterophene sulution και λεει οτι διακοπτουμε μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες και δινουμε  aidonine solution για 10 μερες.
Αφου διακοπτουμε για 1 εβδομαδα και χορηγουμε αηδονινη για 10 μερες τις τρεις μερες που μενουν τα χορηγουμε μαζι.
Γιατι δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω τις οδηγιες

----------


## Αριστειδης

αφηστε το καταλαβα

----------


## Αριστειδης

το εκανα και την φαγανε ολη τωρα ξαναεβαλα και δεν εφαγαν και παραπολυ γιατι την εβαλα τωρα μαλλον

----------


## Αριστειδης

τα δυο απο τα τρια δεν αφησαν πολυ το ενα ουτε καν που την αγγιξε.
Ομως και τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα δεν τα τρωνε

----------


## Αριστειδης

ουτε μπανιο κανουν

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ολα τα πουλια ιδιοι χαρακτηρες και δεν τρωνε συνεχως αυγοτροφη .φαγανε την πρωτη που εβαλες .... φτανει

----------


## Αριστειδης

ευχαριστω μηπως πρεπει να το ξανακανω τα βραδια για να τρωνε  συγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

γιατι ; αυτη τη φορα που σου φαγανε ,ειχες αφαιρεσει τους σπορους; αυτο μπορει να γινει μια ,αντε δυο φορες για να την δοκιμασουν και να την πλησιαζουν .Οχι μονιμα

----------


## Αριστειδης

οταν την βαζω ορμανε μαλλον δεν μου ειχαν και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη :Ashamed0001:

----------

